#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Earth Defense Force 2025

## Assassin

Earth Defense Force 2025 is the expected sequel to the Earth Defense Force (EDF) series of Japanese developer Sandlot. The insects are coming back from latency to put an end to humanity by exaggerated actions and massive explosions of leveling cities that will consolidate the EDF and the citizens of the Earth in a state of emergency.

----------

